
Tesla Owner Uses 'Summon' to Remotely Move His Car to Avoid Parking Tickets - ourmandave
https://jalopnik.com/tesla-owner-uses-summon-to-remotely-move-his-car-to-avo-1830177570
======
lathiat
Tesla already fixed parking tickets in April of 2015:
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=bn1uzAJk-6o](https://youtube.com/watch?v=bn1uzAJk-6o)

------
Afton
Wouldn't generally work in Seattle, where you need to move at least a block.

Also, it's a liability nightmare if something bad happens. Seems like a poor
mechanism to avoid a few minutes work...

~~~
pmiller2
Most places I know of are like that. I don't see what the ability to move your
car ~40 feet into another parking spot is good for in this case. Actually, I'm
having trouble seeing what it's good for at all.

~~~
jiveturkey
it's explained in the feature description. it helps you get into or out of the
car in a tight spot. lets you park like an asshole into a tight compact spot.

~~~
toast0
Alternatively, it let's you park like an asshole next to a Tesla and not worry
about it?

------
jacques_chester
> _I’m not even sure it’s illegal, really._

I don't think that will take long to patch.

~~~
jjeaff
I don't know, the patch release schedule of governments tends to be extremely
slow.

~~~
jacques_chester
Only for low-priority items. Anything that involves votes or money goes to the
top of the pile.

